# Cream & Sugar: MY Art Journal



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow they look awesome you have the angle of the horses and rider perfect!!! and i love the page of all the horse action pictures .......and i love the one you did.....................HEC I LOVE THEM ALL!!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, Caitlin.  The page of poses was referenced from a various amount of photos by Mark J. Barrett, also used with permission. He's got some really great photography skills.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow they are amazing! I looove the wolf!


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow! You have an amazing understanding of horse anatomy, I love the way you've broken down the figure of a horse into basic shapes that really show the movement of joints and muscles. Great work!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I haven't had as much time to draw as I would like, which is a pain.  I've been slowly working on some traditional art portraits (For members here and a friend whose birthday is coming up), with a waiting list still prominent. I also have 3 digital icons to do as a commission from a friend. 

But I have worked... ish.

Meet _Lucas "Luke" Cessna_, the main [human] character in the graphic novel I'm working on entitled _The Final Furlong_. This is a work-in-progress of his character reference sheet. 








Reference 

I hope to get back to working on the digital portrait for the member here soon. I'll also be posting the traditional portraits upon their completion (and even some work-in-progress captures of those as soon as they are adequately visible).


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

omg that looks awesome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

These are really nice works. I know nothing about digital art, but I am inspired to learn. I think I need a new computer and some of the software you use. I have nothing like that.
Still, a person cannot draw such nice works without having a good understanding of the anatomy of horse and human and a sense of the artistic, which you have in spades.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> These are really nice works. I know nothing about digital art, but I am inspired to learn. I think I need a new computer and some of the software you use. I have nothing like that.
> Still, a person cannot draw such nice works without having a good understanding of the anatomy of horse and human and a sense of the artistic, which you have in spades.


Thank you, Tiny.  

As for the digital art, I use a Wacom Bamboo Pen Tablet and Photoshop 7.0 (which was recycled to me from a friend; I can't afford $600 or more for PS!). I think I've said it before. Lol 

Regardless, I got mine at Best Buy for under $70, it comes with a painting program (Corel Painter Essentials, which works a lot like real media). Some friends use theirs on dinosaur computers, it doesn't matter too much at all! My laptop is one of those cheap Lenovo Thinkpads (given to me as a "prize" for graduating a college-while-in-high-school program) and it works perfectly fine with it.  

The biggest obstacle is overcoming the "traditional artists' reflex." The drawing doesn't show up on the tablet itself; it shows up directly to the computer monitor. I sit with my tablet propped up on the table and my laptop (to give it a comfortable angle), feet flat on the floor and sitting straight in my chair, and draw away! By having the tablet so close to my monitor, I can watch my hand movements out of my peripheral vision. 

In short, the tablet is just a fancy mouse with pen pressure added.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Now I want to try this. I am writing all my posts and a "cheap Thinkpad" , thank you very much for insulting my computer! (said with a dramatic humph and a lifted chin) I will look into the stuff you recommend. I need to come to the 19th century. oops.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Now I want to try this. I am writing all my posts and a "cheap Thinkpad" , thank you very much for insulting my computer! (said with a dramatic humph and a lifted chin) I will look into the stuff you recommend. I need to come to the 19th century. oops.


Ho-hum! 
I'm at least sure yours wasn't a product of a donation by a fix-'er-upper computer company to a bunch of wily kids as incentive to graduate. But I can't bash on it too much; this thing has been to hell and back with me. (And even survived being dropped a time or two; I doubt any other laptop in my possession would be so sturdy.) 

My best tip would be to do some reading up. If I had not read so many articles on tablet use, I'm sure mine would be in a pawn shop or on eBay (or other such thing) by now.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow I wish I could do digital like you do!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

beautiful work


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are some more! 

_You're Gonna Go Far, Kid I of II_
Drawn in Photoshop 7 for my Horse Art RPG stable. The horse is _Ace's Holy Hassle_, an Aus. Stock Horse stallion. 









_________________________________________________​
_My Darling Scotch Bar_
A portrait I'm drawing for my boss as a "thank you gift" for also being my friend and shoulder to cry on. It's her mare, _Darling Scotch Bar._ Drawn in *Paint Tool SAI.*









_________________________________________________​ 
Icon commission, part 1 of 3. Drawn in Photoshop using pixels. My second time with pixels, and my first time with such amount of detail using them.










Part 2 from the same commission, WIP.









_________________________________________________

More work getting one on filly! Did some work on the leg, some touch-ups to the face and it's shading. Going to start more work on it soon! Need to touch up the neck/shoulder & withers more, too.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, I love how the neck and leg are coming along on the last digital one! The shading is perfect so far.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Creampuff said:


> Similar to an artist's journal, only here.
> 
> First, about my art:
> 
> ...


I LOVE YOUR DRAWINGS! I wish i could draw that good, I'm trying...


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

_Finally_ getting the motivation to work on the plethora of portraits on my waiting list. 

You'll have to pardon the poor quality/lighting in the pictures... the house isn't exactly known for being luminous. 

First, _Chelsey and Jack_, a gift for a friend that I'll have framed up and sent to her as a belated birthday gift. 










And this one's for _amschrader97_, one of the winners in my raffle. I used Photoshop to lighten the picture a (lot) little more. This is the preliminary sketch before I move on to transferring it over and drawing the actual portrait... eyes need to be enlarged a little more.

Also, see how reflective graphite is? Grr!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I use Corel (Paint Shop Pro) and Wacom (Intuos) as well. These are really great!! I'm in love with that Llama! lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow they look good!! I wish I could do that!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

I know this is a random question, but which do you prefer, charcoal or graphite?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I prefer graphite (obviously in the preferred form of drawing pencils, not just any HB pencil that can be bought at the store). Charcoal is a little too messy for my tastes, though I like it, as well. 

But over both of those I prefer soft pastels.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love graphite too. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Creampuff,
Is that dog portrait hand drawn or machine drawn? Forgive my lack of understanding of how this all works. It is a Phat drawing!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiny, 

I drew it by hand. Since I don't have a scanner (I'm supposed to be picking up my 5-in-1 today...), I used my Canon Powershot S3 IS to take a photo of it. Then I enhanced the color in Photoshop so it wouldn't be as dark. (I drew it at around 2 AM so there was _no_ natural light; I had to rely on artificial.) I'm trying to delve into traditional art again.

Photoshop was originally made for photographers -- not artists -- to enhance/alter their photographs and make them more pristine with other effects. But with the brush/pen tools, artists can use Photoshop as a drawing program (like I do). Another program called _Paint Tool SAI_ is more for drawing; the lines/coloring is a little bit more smooth and the program isn't as bulky (it doesn't take up as much computer memory space) as Photoshop.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Got the 5-in-1! The quality of the scans isn't as pristine as I would like, but for now it beats having nothing (my usual art scanner was packed and moved to California with my mother :[ ). 

Here are a couple of the same sketches... The smaller one is a 4"x6" which will be sold. The bigger one is my draft sketch, also playing with my chalk pastels. 









No reference. CHUBBY LEG SYNDROME! Got some other anatomy flaws (like the muzzle) to weed out. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------









Don't ask where those white streaks came from. They aren't on the image (I wondered if maybe the scanner rubbed some of the pastel off as the image passed through; but the paper is unscathed).


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing for having no reference! I'm never brave enough to try poses like that unless I'm looking at a picture, lol.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

wow! I wish I could draw like you! You've got talent!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you guys!  
I've been working on another digital portrait, which will serve as a surprise gift to my boss. It's _Thunder Wolf_, one of two of the horses (who is now 5 years old) the company owners raised. 

I've mostly been working on the muzzle. I put other free projects on the "side burner" so this could be a pick-me-up for my boss, who's been suffering from a lot of stress this past year. 

Drawn in Photoshop (v. 7), lineless. Right now I'm working on the "flat" (preliminary) shading.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice one, I love the shading, do you have any tips?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

My best would be "layers" and "study," Horsegirl. 

While I'm at the barn I take numerous (and by "numerous" I mean a _lot) _of pictures of our 25 horses. I take various expressions, poses, angles, etc. Then I sketch and study my own photos. 

When you use your own photos as a reference, you have no copyright infringement risks like you would if you pull a picture from the Internet. You could sell the work(s) you make, or use the reference(s) for a commission. And it's _all_ yours. 

When I first begin (especially in realism) I even trace a little bit. If I find a spot where I struggle (like hocks, especially in full-body pictures), I lightly trace the area on my reference a time or two. Then I go to my portrait and I've already 'muscle studied' the part, so I'm more capable of executing it. 

I also ask professional artists for tips, if they're willing to share.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I already am getting better at shading. I've been doing a lot of drawing lately because I have been sick.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry for the hiatus guys. I've just recently moved to a new home and don't have Internet yet, and I have limited (almost no) access to it. But expect quite a few pieces! 

Also for those awaiting prizes/gifts/etc; since I don't have Internet I'm unable to post them. I currently have 1 commission to finish and then products to be placed for sale at the trail riding company. I'll let you know as soon as they're finished; please be patient!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a work in progress of a collaboration I'm doing (while I have other things I _should_ be doing) with a friend. It was inspired by the song "I am the Voice" by _Celtic Woman. _






While I was away without Internet, I invested some time in my local library and discovered, in an art book, a new way of "mapping" the basic structure of horses using sharper shapes (as seen below) instead of circles and ovals. I feel it's helped me improve my anatomy and, hopefully, the ever-lingering problem with proportions. 

I am sketching and lining the project, and my friend is coloring/shading. 

*I am the Voice*


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Still not dead, just _very_ busy. 

This is a side project I'm working on for a friend. She loves Pegasus and thought i would draw something for her... the horse will likely end up being our retired livery horse (with ringbone) who we have debated putting to sleep because of her degenerating "condition." Still playing with the background.  









Reference


----------

